# Scandinavian translation services at their best



## nordictrans (Jan 2, 2019)

NordicTrans, one of the world’s leading translation agencies, is specialized in Nordic and Scandinavian language translation services. Of course, we offer you translations from conventional languages, like English, but also into and from other European, African and Asian languages. We are the largest translation agency in Northern Europe, and that is because our primary focus is on providing accurate Scandinavian translation services at affordable rates.


----------

